# Alexanders built boats



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Alexanders of Wick built the following boats I have some detail of what happened to them but can anyone help fill in the blanks
Venus WK33 built for MacKay of Dunbeath then sold to Stromness 1959 then??
Fisher Boy WK150 built 1932 for Bremners Wick lost at Thurso 1949 
Girl Mina WK172 built 1932 for Stewarts Wick sold to Sanday broken up recently
Pentland Swell Wk353 built 1948 for Thurso Fishselling Co became Mayflower FR210 in Fraserburgh then???
Royal Burgh WK561 built 1949 for William Shearer sold to MacDuff then back to Lybster as Deveronside WK176 then on to Ullapool then??
Good Hope WK209 built 1948 for Donn Latheronwheel sold to Fleetwood now lying derelict near Fleetwood
Fisher Boy WK 150 built 1952 for Bremners Wick lost Brims Ness 1953
Two Boys WK 151 built 1947 for Plowman Wick went to Thurso then Ireland in 1960 then??
Enterprise WK229 built for J Rosie Keiss sunk off Noss Head 1975
Ocean Swell WK23 built for Bain Wick sold to Lossiemouth as Osprey INS 142 then??
Golden Dawn W173 built for Adamson Wick sold to Ireland then??
Golden Chance WK 22 for Gilbert Reid Thurso sold to Maryport broken up recently
Many thanks
Donald McKay


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

*Alexanders boats*

Donald,
The Ocean Swell later Osprey was bought by a chap James Meehew,the same fellow that had the Prolific that was in Thurso(Denny Simpson was skipper)and went down the south east coast of England as a house boat,Burnham on Crouch comes to mind.(Thumb)


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

Donald, 
After her time in Sanday, "Girl Mina" went to Stromness and worked as a diving tender in Scapa Flow, broken up last year , or year before.


----------

